# My B12 SE paint code #6



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)




----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

DOOD! That looks nice! I love the rims.. Did you get those cromed or did you get it liek that?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I'm not feeling the rims. And is your gas door chromed as well? I'm not feeling that either (but what can I say about modding gas doors)

Aside from the rear bumper and your floor mats it looks like its in really good condtion for its age.


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*Replies to guyZ! =D*

Thanks friends for all critisizm good/bad to each his/her own and I am not angry with a one of you! =)

1) Sentrixx. . . I am in the act of resoring this car & pepping it up a bit. I got the wheels for $160.00 set of four in great OEM condition and sent them off to have them chromed to accent my car. To chrome them was $550.00, tires from Tire Rack $156.00 Kumho 711, so all in all it's a new look on an old car, with a touch of class not seen often. Chrome B14U SE-R wheels, you should see my chrome B14U SE-R wheels!

2) xbrandonx. . . Straight & simple. . . You're the MAN! I'm sure your car is just as much a piece of artwork as mine, just in a different light. Chrome is considered hi-fashion in DC and between the two (chrome aftermarket wheels & chrome OEM wheels) it goes like this. The youth go after aftermarket chome in large sizes and odd patterns and it tipically shoes thier age. On the other side of the coin, the adult crowd normally that wants an upscale look with out all of the "HEY-LOOK-AT-ME" like 20" spinners, normally gravitate to the OEM wheels in chrome. Simple, flashy but subtle, and attitude! BTW the gas door was chromed back in '92 (this is NO LONGER considered cool in DC) FYI.

3) Pink Petunia. . . This car is undertaking a total transformation. I have almost paid in full an Avenire sr20det that will be installed by JGY Customs and when the car is shipped there for him to work on it you can follow it's progress on sr20forums. I have other mods to do before I ship it to JGY. I have a complete OEM NX2000 suspension I will install on it, the B13 big brake upgrade through Nissan I will install on it, B13 NX2000 rear disc I will install on it with a custom fabricated hub or hub. I will install the Nissan ca18de radiator & power steering rack (closer lock ratio), I have the complete Xenon body kit here and a first gereration Infiniti g20t wing w/LED for the trunk. PM me for more basics and in depth pics and other mods. Though body & paint is LAST.

Thanks for your touch on my pictures friends, and again if I can help you with your B12, hit me up. -Gregory


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

87SENTRASE said:


> 3) Pink Petunia. . . This car is undertaking a total transformation. I have almost paid in full an Avenire sr20det that will be installed by JGY Customs and when the car is shipped there for him to work on it you can follow it's progress on sr20forums. I have other mods to do before I ship it to JGY. I have a complete OEM NX2000 suspension I will install on it, the B13 big brake upgrade through Nissan I will install on it, B13 NX2000 rear disc I will install on it with a custom fabricated hub or hub. I will install the Nissan ca18de radiator & power steering rack (closer lock ratio), I have the complete Xenon body kit here and a first gereration Infiniti g20t wing w/LED for the trunk. PM me for more basics and in depth pics and other mods. Though body & paint is LAST.



damn that sounds like a fun project.. keep us up to date.


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> damn that sounds like a fun project.. keep us up to date.


I will do my best, though I am super busy and my time it tough-time. I will however say that once JGY Customs gets the car you all can keep updated through the sr20forums and or JGY Website. I think I would suggest to him it be done through the sr20forums as a sticky. If you want to deal with me personally mail me at home [email protected] for pics and updates. -Greg


BTW: The rear bumper simply has craked paint and both bumpers are to be replaced after the swap is done.

BTW the floor mat (RED) is used to protect my embroidered SENTRA logo OEM mats (notice the black mat under the red one) that's OEM, the red mat is from a Ford Mustang or T-Bird in the mid 90's?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Mad props mang!


That's the first set of chromed B14 Se-R rims I've ever seen.


----------

